# What is meta?



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Humble explanation of origin and purpose of poll. Witty remark. Embarrassed plea for answer. Emoticon.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Meta: The conductor's name spelled wrong.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Comment about the standard options being inadequate. Clumsy joke about the witty option, taking it into the realm of 'offensive'.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Meta is abbreviation from Metallica among their fans. And Metallica is band in which plays famous guitarist, Kirk Hamlet.

Today on my night walk I saw:

- shooting star 
- cute hedgehog (I even heard him eating something)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Comment about the standard options being inadequate. Clumsy joke about the witty option, taking it into the realm of 'offensive'.


Disagree on standard option's inadequacy. Take clumsy joke seriously, become offended. Angry emoticon.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> Disagree on standard option's inadequacy. Take clumsy joke seriously, become offended. Angry emoticon.


Argument with different standards of humour such that the original joke couldn't possibly be taken seriously. Rude comment about your intelligence, doubling up on the offense.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Meta: The conductor's name spelled wrong.


Forced to agree, the spelling here signifying a prefix, which by itself has only a metameaning.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Standard predictable comment no one wants to read.

YouTube link to piece everyone has already heard.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Witty, rambling post that is laden down with 1) puns, 2) excessive explication and/or padding vocabulary, and 3) a vague attempt to qualify a statement or back up an inane claim with a piece of information that has been forgotten by the poster. Picture of grazing rhinoceros at end of post optional. Side effects may include indigestion; bloating of the stomach, etc.; nausea, vomiting, and, in extreme cases, dismissal of the poll as of no intrinsic value to either the forum or any of its members and notice that one will not be contributing further to the accompanying forum thread (not usually followed through). See website for details.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Self deprecation: initial failure to understand what is going on. Takes pride in this honest nugget of thought and loses pride in its public revelation just now, but an ego boost can perhaps be salvaged yet out of the previous public declaration of a loss of pride, as that indicates self awareness which may or may not prevent an egotistical appearance. Almost satisfied with this circular text, but am wary of imperfections. Not caring.

Leaving out "I" and going in circles till you can't take it anymore.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Post that observes forum customs with detached irony.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Apology for poll's inadequacy. On-topic remark. Off-topic dissertation. Discussion about people's replies to poll. Comparison of others' replies to my own.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

My Extra Terestial Alias... Nanou nanou!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Short statement of complete disdain for the topic


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This post does not refer to itself, but it might be a response to some of the earlier posts.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Possible contents of this post: 

- Explanation for my choice of "Standard option 2" over "Standard option". 
- Apology for not including this poll in the "Favorite poll" thread created earlier.
- More talk about hedgehogs. 
- All of the above. 
- All of the above. 

Any smiley here. Maybe the one with sun glasses, to appear cooler. But any smiley, really.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Strange joke or dull truism, easily unveiled as an embarrassingly ill-disguised solicitation for likes.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The Solti Bruckner 4th Symphony recording with the Chicago Symphony contains a clearly audible rant on the unison low C-flat in the trombones


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

[Meta-meta]

Description of a standard sentence or post that might appear in a thread with a poll. Attempt to be humorous with a generalised remark on other members' typical posting styles.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

> Post from the first page


Explanation as to why it's grossly incorrect or otherwise offensive, as evidenced by



> Immediately previous post


Which has nothing to do with either the subject of the overall post or even the topic of the whole thread. String of smileys that only serve to lessen the poster's credibility.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Argument with different standards of humour such that the original joke couldn't possibly be taken seriously. Rude comment about your intelligence, doubling up on the offense.


Spiteful speech. Cheap shot at your sense of humour. Angry emoticon. Swearing. Angry emoticon.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Screenshot from Netrebko's home porn video. Teasing moderators to punish it with ban.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I love this place. It's becoming more and more creative. Several interesting threads, lately.:tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Screenshot from Netrebko's home porn video. Teasing moderators to punish it with ban.


Ummm, what?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

***CENSORED***


Angry and serious moderator comment about the forum rules

Signed, moderator​


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Screenshot from Netrebko's home porn video. Teasing moderators to punish it with ban.


 Punish it with ban? As far as this moderator is concerned, I'd be more likely to reward it with an Oscar and my eternal gratitude.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Rasa said:


> ***CENSORED***
> 
> 
> Angry and serious moderator comment about the forum rulesSigned, moderator​


:scold::scold::scold::scold::scold:

:lol:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> I love this place. It's becoming more and more creative. Several interesting threads, lately.:tiphat:


Expression of misunderstanding and puzzlement at the above-reproduced statement, followed by softened version of stream of invective for fear of being banned forthwith.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Superficially insightful comment about how the entire thread has been severely misguided so far, and about how the topic itself is misleading and worthless. Attempt to establish self as more enlightened than the other honourable members of the forum, hoping that they will see this is a wise and unique viewpoint on the issue.

Hatred ensues.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Disclosure of dirty facts from Polednice's life and career.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Disclosure of dirty facts from Polednice's life and career.


Desperate attempt to convince the kind members that those incidences involved a different John Polednice, followed by scrambling to have moderators remove the slanderous comments.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Statement of disappointment at the turnout for the poll and especially lack of votes for preferred option. Lengthy plea for more voters.



Member who posts many controversial posts said:


> Snipped, misquoted, taken out of context statement which would ordinarily be uncontroversial, but which makes slanderous comments about OP's poll and/or personal philosophy in current context.


Rambling argument against misquoted member for not following my philosophy.

EDIT: Realization that above rambling argument is insufficient. More logical and poetic rambling argument ensues.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I am Alice


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Post by person who has only just seen the thread that calmly and eloquently explains his/her position on the matter in total and complete ignorance of the heated argument that has somehow dominated the previous several pages.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

If you insult me again WV I'll get my big brother to come round and *sniff* you. That'll sort you out.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Scrambled explanation intended to placate sospiro in which I state that I had been writing the post before noticing the previous comment had been posted, the intent probably failing miserably and precipitating this thread's inevitable descent into hellish madness.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

World Violist said:


> Scrambled explanation intended to placate sospiro in which I state that I had been writing the post before noticing the previous comment had been posted, the intent probably failing miserably and precipitating this thread's inevitable descent into hellish madness.




Could do with some hellish madness to cheer me up a bit .........


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Disregard for argument above.

Second thoughts about choice of Standard Option No. 2

Tedious list of composers no one will read or hear of again in attempt to appear esoteric.

Link to video of someone making random sounds with a kitchen appliance and unhappy wet animal in bathtub.

Tip Hat emoticon


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Random comment that has nothing to do with the thread based on an observation so generalized its impossible to argue. Inserted because I can.

Wrapped up with a failed attempt at being humorous...(smiley optional)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Introducing the Wonder Bra!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I think that photo is surgically enhanced


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Introducing the Wonder Bra!!


 Whoa! Even this boob lover feels that breast reduction surgery is warranted.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I think that photo is surgically enhanced


The surgery was probably photoshopically enhanced as well.

I know it'd be missing the point, if we disregarded the bottom 2/3 of that photo, she looks like a woman I work with.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

science said:


> The surgery was probably photoshopically enhanced as well.
> 
> I know it'd be missing the point, if we disregarded the bottom 2/3 of that photo, she looks like a woman I work with.


If we disregard the _top_ 2/3, she looks like the contents of my fruit bowl.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

science said:


> she looks like a woman I work with.


 Name and phone number, please?


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Post not being read at all, either because it appears on the same page as the boob pic (in which case no one will notice it) or because it appears on the next page (to which no one will go).


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

A post telling members to ignore the clear examples of newbie sentiment from some posters and informing the newbies that they had better explain themselves in a more suscint manner if they wish to promulgate the wonders of our collective wisdom.

No emoticon as no emotions present.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Sincere but somewhat sugary post congratulating the OP to having created one of the best threads ever.



Tiphat smiley here. 



Or maybe here.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Excessively theatrical post cementing agreement with the sentiment of this being the best thread ever. Smiley face emoticon or grinny face emoticon, but not both. Not enough time in the day for both.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.classicalmusicisboring.com/archive/2011/06/cmib00191.html


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

A related pikchoor (beware, it contains a naughty word):

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lg0teaO6aB1qe4wlco1_500.jpg


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

and
http://xkcd.com/917/


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> http://www.classicalmusicisboring.com/archive/2011/06/cmib00191.html


(Actually, yes. That's what this thread was inspired by.)


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> (Actually, yes. That's what this thread was inspired by.)


Thought so! I only know that webcomic because you shared it on another thread. My favorite strips are the ones constructed entirely from youtube comments.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Statement of annoyance at death of thread. Apology for reviving thread (even more annoying than the reviving itself could possibly be). Sad emoticon.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Reply saying that revival of thread was needed. Gushing of thanks and happiness. Happy emoticon.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Trolololo.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Awakening of cheerful feelings upon reading about the recent revival, followed by the posting of a post referring to these cheerful feelings and to the posting of the post referring to these cheerful feelings. Among other things...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)




----------

